# Not a good day  @#$%#@$%^^&^



## eman (Oct 23, 2010)

Got all that delicious meat seasoned up and ready to smoke and my MES decides to crap out. Got to go find the stuff and fix it so maybe i can try again tomorrow.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 23, 2010)

Man what a bummer... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But a good excuse to get one of the New 40" ones with wheels and a remote if you can find one...


----------



## squirrel (Oct 23, 2010)

Aww man, that's gotta suck. I think a group hug is in order...


----------



## deannc (Oct 23, 2010)

That does suck eman, I'd be peeeeed!  After you get her back up and running, build you a UDS for a backup.  

I injected my first butt last night and used the method you recommended...injecting after wrapping the meat in plastic wrap and man, it worked like a champ!!  Found a stainless steel injector by Butterball at Lowes yesterday for 10 bucks so I'm going to give some injecting a try.


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2010)

Got new wire and connectors and fixing to start going back together w/ the mes .One wire burnt off the connection.


----------



## bluechip (Oct 23, 2010)

Maybe you will have it fixed in time to watch the LSU game...


----------



## deannc (Oct 23, 2010)

Good deal, sounds like an easy fix.


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2010)

I'll be thru by the time the game starts . Now wether it'll be fixed or not is a different story. Had to send son to the store for a box of panhead screws.


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2010)

Done and test heating ! Kick off in 5 min.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 23, 2010)

Holy Cow Bob, first the rub turns into a brick and now the smoker dies.....hang in there bud , It's got to get better


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2010)

LOL remember i have the i don't care attitude. Just another thing.

 I will be up early on sunday to get the smoke on.


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow ,

 If i had known how fast the MES would heat after changing to 12 guage wire i would have done the repair the day after i bought it.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 23, 2010)

eman said:


> Got new wire and connectors and fixing to start going back together w/ the mes .One wire burnt off the connection.


Where did you find the wire and connectors.  I've been shopping around -- just in case -- but have not found wire that is large enough gauge nor connectors that are large enough.  Two different hardware stores have the right type of connectors, but in a size that is half as big as it needs to be.  One store had heat resistant wire that was 14 guage and rated up to 90C which is less than 200F.  I think that loses on gauge and heat.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 23, 2010)

eman said:


> Wow ,
> 
> If i had known how fast the MES would heat after changing to 12 guage wire i would have done the repair the day after i bought it.


Sounds like a good upgrade you should pass around. I doubt upping the wire size would ever hurt but it sure will make the electrons flow alot easier..


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2010)

I found the wire and stainless connectors at a local appliance parts store. had to buy 10' of wire .

 connectrors were per each. .50 each for the high temp and ,35 for the insulated.

 The whole retrofit took me less than 2 hours actuall work time..

 I only upgraded my wires going to the heating element.

 I am trying to decide on wether i want to do the 1200 watt upgrade or just buy another 40" w/ the 1200 watt element.


----------



## otter (Oct 23, 2010)

Hope your luck runs better tomorrow , and the newer Heaters are the same way Cheep Small guage wires. Hope you have a good smoke tomorrow


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Eman, but it sounds like jumped right on it & got it under control!

Me thinks as soon as I get my new MES 40, I'm gonna keep my old " #30" for backup.

Garage is a little full--I guess I'll keep it in the bedroom.

Have to be on my side---The wife won't want it on her side!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear

PS: Eman watch your language on those titles!


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 23, 2010)

eman, glad to see you fixed your problem.

If anyone is interested, I have 16' of 12 gauge hi-temp electrical wire left over from my GOSM mod, if any MES users would like it just PM me with your address, I would hope you would use what you need and pass the rest on to someone one else on the site.

Gene


----------



## meateater (Oct 24, 2010)

Man cannot live with only one fire utensil apparatus! Must have multiple!!!!


----------



## mr mac (Oct 24, 2010)

DanMcG said:


> Holy Cow Bob, first the rub turns into a brick and now the smoker dies.....hang in there bud , It's got to get better


And then LSU loses to Auburn...just wasn't your day!


----------



## eman (Oct 24, 2010)

Mr Mac said:


> And then LSU loses to Auburn...just wasn't your day!


No one here that really knows football expected lsu to win. We all wanted them to But.....


----------



## eman (Oct 24, 2010)

Got all the meat on and recovery is going slow. Put a palmfull of pecan chips in the chute and now the dang thing won't smoke????

 Don't want to open it back up to check the pan till the temps get back up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

Just testing to see where this post goes. Can't seem to get to Page #2 on this thread.

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad you got it fixed now lets see that big smoke ya got going


----------



## squirrel (Oct 24, 2010)

I wanna hijack your thread for a minute eman, I just didn't want to start a new thread. I am looking at the MES 40'' with the window. I've been reading alot of reviews about the heating element in these things going out, what's that all about and does it require alot of mods?


----------



## eman (Oct 24, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I wanna hijack your thread for a minute eman, I just didn't want to start a new thread. I am looking at the MES 40'' with the window. I've been reading alot of reviews about the heating element in these things going out, what's that all about and does it require alot of mods?


Mine was a couple of years old and it's a  1 - 1.5 hr fix.

 The new ones have an access panel in the back . which cuts down on the labor by over half .

 I don't know that the newer models have the same wiring problem that the old ones had.

 It is not the element itself that goes bad  The connector that is on the wire that attaches to the element burns loose.

 I have done no mods to mine untill doing this repair.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 24, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> Where did you find the wire and connectors.  I've been shopping around -- just in case -- but have not found wire that is large enough gauge nor connectors that are large enough.  Two different hardware stores have the right type of connectors, but in a size that is half as big as it needs to be.  One store had heat resistant wire that was 14 guage and rated up to 90C which is less than 200F.  I think that loses on gauge and heat.


Hey Dale Check here for all sizes of Hi Temp Wire...

http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/585_762


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dang it I'm tooooooo late they already lost bummer too Bob.


----------

